# The Art of Tree Houses



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tree House by B e t h, on Flickr


tree house! by kendrak, on Flickr


Tree house by iamthefit, on Flickr


tree • house by origamidon, on Flickr


Forest Tree House by 'Camera baba' aka Udit Kulshrestha, on Flickr


Anping Tree House - Tainan, Taiwan by neilwade, on Flickr


Tree house India `98 by tonygirbs, on Flickr


Chip 'n' Dale tree house - home of the nuttiest duo by WorldofArun, on Flickr


Tarzan's Tree house by I Nair, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Roderick Romero Treehouse by mahinui, on Flickr


Another view of the treehouse and the cedar that supports it by The Cork Chronicles, on Flickr


Treehouse made of cedar by The Cork Chronicles, on Flickr


Tree House at Ida-Haven by Doug Covey, on Flickr


Korowai tree house by Markus Fleute, on Flickr


Treehouse by Markus Fleute, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's a funky one in *Okinawa, Japan* :


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice, they're interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Treehouse Restaurant in *Auckland, New Zealand*. Also known as the "Onion"












































​


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

Auckland has style. Amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Treehouse Restaurant in *Auckland, New Zealand*. Also known as the "Onion"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an amazing indeed :cheers:​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tree house in the Sequoia Park Zoo 1 by kjoneslol, on Flickr


Treehouse by paperhummingbird, on Flickr


Minister's Treehouse by joeydaoud, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photolope/7721969156/


High adventure by hayleymackanin, on Flickr


.1944 by Tissoz, on Flickr


Untitled by melodykay, on Flickr


Treehouse, Crossville TN by worldslargestthings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/photolope/7721969156/


Nice one


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

madeline in the treehouse by karschsp, on Flickr


120707-144700 by airbreather, on Flickr


120708-101300 by airbreather, on Flickr


Fun times in treehouse for adults! by stephswane, on Flickr


120707-092617 by airbreather, on Flickr


120707-072908 by airbreather, on Flickr


120707-071831 by airbreather, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Another awesome treehouse by toothypegs, on Flickr


Treehouse by newleaf31, on Flickr


Hapuku Lodge & Tree Houses . South Island New Zealand (1) by Creative Photography by Helen Thorn, on Flickr


Stew in one of the treehouses by Terri Nelson, on Flickr


The child is not alive either by Terri Nelson, on Flickr


Treehouse at the Burl World by Terri Nelson, on Flickr


Another view of the treehouse by Terri Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nayaug Park Treehouse by bulletproofsoul67, on Flickr


Erumadam by g sivaprasad, on Flickr


Treehouse at The Witte Museum - San Antonio USA 2012 (42) by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


a treehouse in reykjavik by tanyeTT, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8029436031/


Now THAT'S a treehouse! by myboogers, on Flickr


It is actually built into a tree. by myboogers, on Flickr


Treehouse in San Francisco (Burlingame) by calong2009, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting thread, nice photos.:cheers:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

In Lion Sands safari concession, Northern South Africa. A bit classy, wot..!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Treehouse by Frasers_Photography, on Flickr


Treehouse by Morton Fox, on Flickr


Treehouse by Morton Fox, on Flickr


Hachinger Bach at South of Perlach by Wolkenkratzer, on Flickr


The Treehouse Alnwick Garden by David Boardman, on Flickr
The Treehouse Alnwick Garden

The enormous and beautifully crafted Treehouse is built from sustainably sourced Canadian cedar, Scandinavian redwood and English and Scots pine. It sits high in the treetops in a copse of mature lime trees and looks as if it’s been there forever.



A treehouse with swings over the Creek, Rouge Park, Toronto by familyfiend, on Flickr


Treehouse restaurant, Turkey by ginagleeson, on Flickr


Treehouse by janelleblarg, on Flickr


Home by Sawyer Bickford, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olddogchelsea/8073644847/


Fun Treehouse by Guru Sno Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tree House Designs by BlueForest, on Flickr


Tree House Designs by BlueForest, on Flickr


Tree House Designs by BlueForest, on Flickr


Tree House Designs by BlueForest, on Flickr


Center Parcs Tree House Interior (2) by BlueForest, on Flickr


Center Parcs Tree House Interior (3) by BlueForest, on Flickr


Center Parcs Tree House Interior (1) by BlueForest, on Flickr


Center Parcs Tree House Interior (4) by BlueForest, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool house in the woods by Acidik Inc, on Flickr


James Thornbury Tree House1 by waltdaniels, on Flickr


-free-to-rent-their-space-to-outsiders-the-hogans-didnt-anticipate-running-a-village-of-renters-but-they-changed-their-minds-when-owners-expressed-interest by jp1547, on Flickr


finca-residents-zoom-through-the-canopy-in-the-background-is-the-mis-ojos-treehouse by jp1547, on Flickr


treehouse + linus by extracelestial, on Flickr


----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> Treehouse Restaurant in *Auckland, New Zealand*. Also known as the "Onion"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Home, sweet home: treehouse at Ngepi camp by Wild Rose Dogs, on Flickr


Cleaning Out Isa's House (#0897) by regan76, on Flickr


Tree House by CAUT, on Flickr


Treehouse by nicmcc, on Flickr


2012_11_18_4691 by Ludie Cochrane, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Real Estate in NYC by ✻David6of7✻, on Flickr


Squirrel Treehouse by ✻David6of7✻, on Flickr


Crazy walkways by MrStinkhead, on Flickr


Finca-Bellavista-Treehouse-Community-6 by mtmurdoch, on Flickr


Behold: The Minister's Treehouse  by Jacob...K, on Flickr


The Minister's Tree House, Crossville, TN by Chuck Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chip and Dale's Tree House by Shadowgamer85, on Flickr


Now that's a treehouse by sirchuckles, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Somerset Treehouse. by Romany WG, on Flickr


MK Swiss Family Treehouse 2012 (8) by Brian And Kathy Mickle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

luxury Rwandan treehouses, Cormoran Lodge by April Rinne, on Flickr


Treehouse at Pachyderm Palace, Tholpetty, Karnataka by Steve Hoge, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing in the tree house - Redux by Brian U, on Flickr


treehouse by extrabox, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4499 by Ryan D Riley, on Flickr


DSC_4497 by Ryan D Riley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4496 by Ryan D Riley, on Flickr


DSC_4495 by Ryan D Riley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

09 View of the treehouse restaraunt across the street by smithnb, on Flickr



18 Closeup of treehouse restaraunt by smithnb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Roisum Treehouse in Winter 1 by DRroisum, on Flickr


#Treehouse is cozy ever!! Sleep tight... #instadaily #instagood #webstagram #instagram #treehouse #silentnight #light by Febbysins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Augerville Treehouse by martingautron.com, on Flickr


Augerville Treehouse by martingautron.com, on Flickr


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice thread....I like tree houses.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

better view of the treehouse. Neighbor says its built in an apple tree! by olive_and_ollie, on Flickr


Camping Orgiva by meer cottage, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

treehouse. by duTabac, on Flickr


the tree house by Riex, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Treehouse by roboppy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-dans-photos-/8400047686/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Olympian Treehouse from Climbing Frames UK by Backyard Adventures UK, on Flickr


Treehouse for rent by andrea.V, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Treehouse by lschoen, on Flickr


Treehouse by Chrstopher, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Treehouse by TipaDaKnife, on Flickr


Treehouse by ccarlstead, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting and fascinating images of tree houses, thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

TDR Oct 2012 - Wandering through Toontown by PeterPanFan, on Flickr


477 by neonljus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionseh/8518270496/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8502278304/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SAM_8065-3 by jddau, on Flickr


_MLF7711_2_3_Treehouse, Vythiri, Kerala by perth45, on Flickr


----------

